# Hi All!



## martino (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you for the nice welcome. I am the proud owner of a 2007 2.0 FSI with an astonishing body kit from ABT, a remarkable black and white paint job and a set of replica 19" Lamborghini wheels fitted with FULLRUN tyres.










And if there is anything wrong with that description...it is the Fullrun tyres. I bought the car second hand from a chap in London and took huge pleasure in driving back to Cheshire on a lovely sunny day....what joy. The next day it was raining and I approached a roundabout at only modest speed....when I steered round...the car ignored the instruction from the steering wheel and carried on in a straight line as though I'd hit a patch of diesel on the road. In the wet, driving this car is a nightmare....drive very slowly and very carefully....and what ever you do...don't accelerate hard because the front end just slides about following the camber of the road down into the gutter and the KERB.

Don't any of you even think about saving a few quid by buying these awful and deadly dangerous tyres. They are so bad that I am surprised that some safety standards organisation hasn't forced them off the market.

So now I would love one of you people in the know about Mk II Audi TTs to advise on the best tyre to replace them with?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Your right it is an astonishing body kit.

astonishingly... :roll: :wink:


----------

